# good, bad or stupid?



## likespaphs (Oct 15, 2007)

so last night i applied a tankmix of talus (at the strength for scale), endeavor and conserve sc with capsil used as a sticker/spreader. i applied it on many plants, some of which were orchids with open blooms. we'll see if there's any phytotoxicity or flower spotting... 
hopefully, no thrips, scale, mealies, aphids or caterpillars for a while. now, just gotta take out those mites...
(fyi, it's not that the greenhouse is terribly infested, just had 'hot spots'....)


----------



## NYEric (Oct 15, 2007)

Holy smokes, sounds like a scud attack!


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 15, 2007)

man.... I'm just envious. When you live in the same space as the plants, that kind of brew is off limits.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Oct 16, 2007)

Generally, the labeling will tell you if the pesticide is recomended in tank mixes. I know nothing helpful about the chemicals you used. Usually most of the pesticides/mitecides are used in 2 or more component tank mixes, so you have the right idea. Multi component mixes are MUCH more effective than single component sprays. Observe the safety warmings and REI (re-entry interval) - stay out of the greenhouse until the REI time expires. 
Leo


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 18, 2007)

yup. i actually checked with my pesticide guy at griffin about whether they were compatible or not as a tankmix. i've gotten some phytotoxicity recently on arabidopsis when i use a tankmix of botanigard, conserve and maybe endeavor. i kinda think it was the capsil (sticker/spreader) that caused it but i ain't sure....
rei was well posted and all that.
so far, so good. didn't even see any spotting on any flowers!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 18, 2007)

Did you notice the DT's after spending time in the affected area? oke:


----------



## Inverness (Oct 18, 2007)

I've had some problems with Capsil on paphs and phrags (many other genera OK), particularly when the new growth was such that the spray mix collected there.

Ken Brewer


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 19, 2007)

actually, the only ppe required for the chemicals i mostly use are long sleeves, long pants, shoes and socks and waterproof gloves. i usually wear my coveralls and respirator anyways, though...


----------

